# bccs weekly chart audit



## stlmoor7661 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi....can someone tell me what BCCS stands for as mentioned in the format of a weekly chart audit report. There is also a PHC weekly chart mentioned. I'm thinking PHC stands for "Primary Health Care" physician chart Thank you

dlskeywst2@yahoo.com


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 5, 2012)

stlmoor7661 said:


> Hi....can someone tell me what BCCS stands for as mentioned in the format of a weekly chart audit report. There is also a PHC weekly chart mentioned. I'm thinking PHC stands for "Primary Health Care" physician chart Thank you
> 
> dlskeywst2@yahoo.com



Those could mean anything - or even be a typo (BCBS?)...Can you provide a little more context - maybe, use it in an example sentence?


----------



## stlmoor7661 (Feb 5, 2012)

*BCCS Chart Audit Report*

This is from a weekly chart audit report from Ahlers Reports that indicates "select Client Billing, select Billing Stats. Select your cilnic, and enter dates for the week. Look at the number of visits. Drop the last number to get the 10% to audit for the week. Include 1 BCCS weekly (chart) and 1 PHC weekly (chart)."  This is directions attached to an audit checklist form.

From what I can tell PHC stands for Primary Health Care provider, but I can't figure out what BCCS stands for. 

A sleep study faciltiy is contemplating using this checklist, but are asking me what BCCS & PHC stand for......

Thank you for your assistance and time. 

ALICE MOORE
dlskeywst2@yahoo.com


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 5, 2012)

BCCS stands for Breast and Cervical Cancer Screening.  PHC is Primary Health Clinic.  I am not sure what the sleep study clinic has to do with this check list. But that is what it stands for.


----------



## stlmoor7661 (Feb 6, 2012)

*BCCS Weekly Chart Audit*

Thank you so much.....I appreciate the response. Have a nice week!


----------

